# Cleaner fish?



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

So, recently, our 10+ year old pleco died. The algae has been getting out of control now since he's been gone. SIP Terry. Anyways, I would like a suggestion on what kind of cleaner fish we should get. (Plecos tend to be expensive of where I live). Any suggestions?


----------



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey!
Sorry to hear about your pleco, Terry.

What size aquarium do you have? What other fish do you have in that tank?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Shannon48 said:


> Hey!
> Sorry to hear about your pleco, Terry.
> 
> What size aquarium do you have? What other fish do you have in that tank?


I have a 20 gallon tall with 6 platies, 4 rasboras, 2 glofish, 1 guppy (Fry are growing up!), and 2 female bettas. 15 fish total.


----------



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m afraid there’s not much you can do with that, almost completely stocked already. Nerite snails are great at eating algae, I know they’re not fish, but they come in loads of varieties and don’t breed in freshwater, so you won’t become overrun with them. You could also possibly do 4 otos, but I’d recommend doing the snails, a lot less bio load.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Shannon48 said:


> I’m afraid there’s not much you can do with that, almost completely stocked already. Nerite snails are great at eating algae, I know they’re not fish, but they come in loads of varieties and don’t breed in freshwater, so you won’t become overrun with them. You could also possibly do 4 otos, but I’d recommend doing the snails, a lot less bio load.


I have been thinking about them. I just have to see if my LFS has them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You might want to double check, but IME, my Nerites poop a whole lot more than my Oto. That's why I like the small ones. 

You need at least six Oto but more is better Otocinclus - Invertebrates by Msjinkzd Rachel is considered one of this country's most knowledgeable aquarists; especially when it comes to on Nano fish. Her site and YouTube Channel are amazing resources. I've learned a lot from her.


----------



## Arthur11 (Jul 23, 2021)

When using the KASAN aquarium gravel cleaner, I trust it the most. This unit has a long handle that allows me to clean my tank thoroughly and has the added benefit of keeping my hands dry. The pump is efficient because it only takes a few pumps to get the water going. In addition to cleaning, I also use this aquarium gravel vacuum cleaner to change the water. Using only the siphon without the end fittings is ideal for partial or complete water changes. This is a great way to empty the aquarium.


----------

